# Is it ok to sleep while on Adderall



## bonemealzambia (Mar 15, 2012)

private


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

If you can sleep while on it, then yeah it's okay. Most people's problem is how to sleep while on it. If you want to use it as an advantage for your exam, you should take it when you're about to study and also when you're actually taking/writing the exam. IMO, it has something to do with your body associating the time you take it with you studying thus helping you retain more information.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

As far as I know, it's not what builds tolerance.


----------



## Porterdog (Sep 17, 2010)

Pretty much if you have adderall in your system while you sleep, you wont be getting the benefits of sleep. Its the same reason people on stimulating medications get paradoxical effects of feeling drowsy and having bad concentration. Stimulating drugs suppress REM and deep sleep, which are essential for memory retention and energy.
Your best bet would be taking it and studying in the morning.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

I think that it is ok to do whatever you'd like - as long as it doesn't harm anyone else. Love yourself don't judge yourself!


----------



## funeralparty (Apr 27, 2013)

sleeping doesn't effect your tolerance to Adderall. your body builds a tolerance to it over time naturally. if you feel like it isn't working it could be because you haven't been sleeping enough so you need more.

theres people at my school who are addicted to Adderall and need it to get a lot of studying done. if you're not adhd, you shouldn't use it that often.


----------



## Justness (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes. You can sleep on it but it already sounds like you are building tolerance if you are foggy. Makes sure you get enough sleep too or it won't be effective. Off topic a little. My prescription is making my heart beat real fast. Does adderall do that to you?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

asullivan360 said:


> i'm taking Adderall extended release, and i've been getting up early to take it so it doesn't keep me up at night, but then i go back to sleep for 30 min to a couple hours. i also take naps during the day some days. also i took an adderall tonight so i could prepare for some exams tomorrow, but i might want to sleep if i get the time.
> i'm wondering if sleeping with adderall in my system increases my tolerance to it. i've noticed i'm getting more and more distractible, tired, confused and slow


 Given that people need their rest, if Adderall did not allow you to do that, then I would question why doctors would be allowed to prescribe it.

We need our rest, so I would say that it is okay.


----------

